# My first Crit “The Spring Cotton Spinners”



## Peter Armstrong (25 Mar 2014)

My first Crit “The Spring Cotton Spinners” at Tameside Cycle Circuit in Ashton-Under-Lyne.
So 7:45 I get up, grab my breakfast and my gear and set off. I arrive, sign on, get ready and do few warm up laps, and I must say it was a very cold morning, so cold in fact I had to leave my normal jacket on for the race. This circuit is very narrow and very bendy and only 1km a lap, I’m looking around at the other people and their bikes, full sky team Pinarello bikes, those fancy egg-shaped gears, full kit castelli gear, I’m starting to think I’m out of my depths, and I wasn’t wrong. Here’s me, my first year of what I call proper cycling, turning up on my cycle-to-work scheme bike, and rocking out my Aldi cycle gear. As I roll up to the start line I’m stuck right on the back, I start thinking to myself that it doesn’t matter, sit on the back for a few laps till it settles down then maybe start to move up by taking the bends a bit faster. The whistle or whatever it was goes off, and we start, pace builds up all seems fine for the first few laps, fast pace at first although I wasn’t worried as I expect the first few to be fast until people settle down. We have 45mins to go plus 5 laps so I cannot see anyone wanting to kill themselves so early on, just twitchily legs I’m thinking. I’m looking down at my heart rate and I’m already at 175bpm, this is my FTP, I know if I go over this I will burn out so I try and stick to the back wheel of whoever is in front of me, unfortunately this person in front wasn’t the best at cornering, so I was slowing down to much then having to speed up again too much to get back up to pace, this clearly wasn’t working and before I knew it a rather large gap had appeared between the rider in front of me and the main bunch, I looked around me and there was probably a hand full of people who were also stuck in the same boat, dropped off the back having being stuck behind this rider, I blame my tactics and the narrow circuit. Who’s going to breach the gap? I look around again, nobody is, I either do it now and risk blowing up or be stuck behind for good. “FOR fark SAKE” I say out loud, I get my ass out of the saddle then off I go, 15-20 seconds later I’m back on! Yes! But in doing this I’ve maxed my heart rate out at 185bpm, I’m holding on to the back of the main group, holding on, holding onnnnnn, nope I cannot recover in time, slowly, inch by inch drifting off the back, till I’m going solo. Crap! I’ve messed up, and I’m not fit enough to say with them. So here I am, last place I want to be, going around this track on my own, it all goes downhill from here. A few people pass me, oops didn’t manage to get on the back of them, next lot pass and I jump on the back of them. I stick along with two other riders who caught me up, a few laps later and the main group lap us, lovely! This happens again 10mins or so later I try to jump on the back but after getting shouted out “LEFT” “RIGHT” I think why try and stay with these again if I’m not even in it? So I back off do I few more laps then 33m mins in, totally disappointed with myself I pull off.
OW WELL………………





http://www.strava.com/activities/122844834/overview


----------



## TissoT (25 Mar 2014)

God loves a trier ... Do nt beat yourself up to much , It was your first day at school !


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2014)

Don't be so hard on yourself. There's always next time. Well done for having a go.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (25 Mar 2014)

Too soon to try Lancaster-University Crit at Salt Ayre circuit in Lancaster on saturday?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Too soon to try Lancaster-University Crit at Salt Ayre circuit in Lancaster on saturday?



Go for it if you want. If nothing else, it will give you the experience. If you do go, enjoy yourself, and let us know how you got on.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2014)

I think it was a 1-2 for my clubmates in the Cat 4 race, quite frankly, they are both beasts! One of them went and won a CDNW road race the day after too! I turned up to watch at the start of the women's race, missed the Cat 4 only event, then left after the women's event as it started hailing and I was freezing!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (25 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I think it was a 1-2 for my clubmates in the Cat 4 race, quite frankly, they are both beasts! One of them went and won a CDNW road race the day after too! I turned up to watch at the start of the women's race, missed the Cat 4 only event, then left after the women's event as it started hailing and I was freezing!


 
Yes, them 2 led a break away for the full race, how the hell are they just Cat 4?


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yes, them 2 led a break away for the full race, how the hell are they just Cat 4?



It was Sanders 1st race afaik (as least in the UK). The other guy, I don't know him but I guess he is new to racing as well (again at least in the UK), but is very strong. The guy who won, he will be a Cat 3 now after the win in the crit then a win in a road race the following day.

There are loads of people out there that could simply ride away from a Cat 4 bunch, but they have never raced or might race track, or TT's or simply ride their bikes a lot!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (25 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It was Sanders 1st race afaik (as least in the UK). The other guy, I don't know him but I guess he is new to racing as well (again at least in the UK), but is very strong. The guy who won, he will be a Cat 3 now after the win in the crit then a win in a road race the following day.
> 
> There are loads of people out there that could simply ride away from a Cat 4 bunch, but they have never raced or might race track, or TT's or simply ride their bikes a lot!


 
Ow, makes sense.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ow, makes sense.



You have to remember that a Cat 4 only race doesn't mean slow, it is mostly people new-ish to racing, they are more likely to lack skill, tactical nouse and experience than pure speed. People who ride away get away with it because the bunch don't organise the chase!


----------



## montage (26 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Too soon to try Lancaster-University Crit at Salt Ayre circuit in Lancaster on saturday?



Definitely do this!


----------



## montage (26 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> You have to remember that a Cat 4 only race doesn't mean slow, it is mostly people new-ish to racing, they are more likely to lack still, tactical nouse and experience than pure speed. People who ride away get away with it because the bunch don't organise the chase!



Last week looked a laugh - 5 man break goes 1 lap in, the rest suffer in small groups for 45 minutes! Some strong guys in there


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Mar 2014)

Quick video, its off facebook dunno if it works on here tho.


View: https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10152009198782536&set=vb.558597535&type=2&theater


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2014)

Well done for having a go, many talk about it but never do it.


----------



## zizou (27 Mar 2014)

Well done for giving it a go you will likely make quick progress even if your fitness remains the same as you gain more experience about positioning


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2014)

Couple of points I see from the picture, inside pedal wants to be up on a sharp corner, and is the saddle a little low?


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Mar 2014)

I can't see that picture, but if you have your left hand pedal down when going round the turn of the carbon graveyard, you are asking for trouble!


----------



## montage (27 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Quick video, its off facebook dunno if it works on here tho.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10152009198782536&set=vb.558597535&type=2&theater




you need to make the video public


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Mar 2014)

View: https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10152009198782536&set=vb.558597535&type=2&theater


This? i didnt upload the vid so not sure i can change the Privacy.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Mar 2014)

screenman said:


> Couple of points I see from the picture, inside pedal wants to be up on a sharp corner, and is the saddle a little low?


 
The corner isnt that sharp there so pedelling through, saddle is bang on I think, the pic makes it look lower.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Go for it if you want. If nothing else, it will give you the experience. If you do go, enjoy yourself, and let us know how you got on.


 
So I did the Lancaster uni Crit, my goal was to finish, and guess what, I came *6th* wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> So I did the Lancaster uni Crit, my goal was to finish, and guess what, I came *6th* wooooooooooooooo!



Many many congratulations on finishing 6th. Well done. See. Never give up. If you want to do something, go for it. Onwards and upwards?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Many many congratulations on finishing 6th. Well done. See. Never give up. If you want to do something, go for it. Onwards and upwards?


 
Yeah defiantly, learnt allot from the first, especially positioning myself in the front quarter. No break aways, bunch sprint, perfect.

http://www.strava.com/activities/124959542


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yeah defiantly, learnt allot from the first, especially positioning myself in the front quarter. No break aways, bunch sprint, perfect.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/124959542



So. Is there going to be a next one ?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> So. Is there going to be a next one ?


 
Yes, Tuesday night tamside Cycling Development League starts on april the 15th and runs through till August, Im on the first and will do a few more, but I hate that track, and Bury Clarion Circuit race in May. I will keep my eye open for more.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yes, Tuesday night tamside Cycling Development League starts on april the 15th and runs through till August, Im on the first and will do a few more, but I hate that track, and Bury Clarion Circuit race in May. I will keep my eye open for more.


Fantastic. And good luck once again.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Apr 2014)

I actually came 5th, shame I don’t get my 5 points because I didn’t buy a full race license.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> View attachment 42007
> I actually came 5th, shame I don’t get my 5 points because I didn’t buy a full race license.



In a way it is probably better that way, you can get experience without moving up to 3rd cat and then just getting beaten up in 2/3/4 races.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Apr 2014)

Im telling myself to leave the full license till next year!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Apr 2014)

Anywhoo next race on tuesday at tameside, I hate that circuit!!!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 May 2014)

Race at weekend I came 4th! Am not doing to bad at the crits.


----------



## JasonHolder (6 May 2014)

Good stuff! Very well done


----------



## zizou (6 May 2014)

Well done 

However time to man up and get yourself a full license!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 May 2014)

Ha Ha, was going to wait til next year for that


----------



## zizou (6 May 2014)

In terms of experience it will do you good, however if you are also winning prize money then it might not make you the most popular of riders!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 May 2014)

zizou said:


> In terms of experience it will do you good, however if you are also winning prize money then it might not make you the most popular of riders!


 
Experience yes, money no.

It seems that in both my last 2 races I could have won.
This time a lapped rider block me at the start of my sprint.
I think i need to get out of the saddle much sooner and get better positioning in the final laps.
I have been sprinting though the field and the Finish line has come just a few feet to soon.


----------



## 400bhp (6 May 2014)

Are you doing the Tameside league on Tues?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (7 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Are you doing the Tameside league on Tues?


 
No, I dont like that circuit, and its always a struggle to fit it in on a week day. You?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Jun 2014)

NEXT RACE.............

Last night I thought I would go up to timeside and enter the CAT4 race, and BOOM! I won YAY

I also won £30 which paid for the customs charges for my wheels, woop woop!


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Experience yes, money no.
> 
> It seems that in both my last 2 races I could have won.
> This time a lapped rider block me at the start of my sprint.
> ...



Very tricky unless you know what you are doing - more to the point do other people. Much better to be no lower than 5th/6th wheel going into the last few laps, and hanging on to it. Safer near the front, you won't get caught up amongst the numpties who will risk all for 10th place and a single ranking point!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Jun 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Very tricky unless you know what you are doing - more to the point do other people. Much better to* be no lower than 5th/6th wheel going into the last few laps*, and hanging on to it. Safer near the front, you won't get caught up amongst the numpties who will risk all for 10th place and a single ranking point!


 
Yes I seem to be poop at this *^^^^^^*, the race I won I was like 12th with half a lap to go.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 Jun 2014)

oldroadman said:


> ......
> Safer near the front, you won't get caught up amongst the numpties who will risk all for 10th place and a single ranking point!



Don't be so rude, I'm only doing me best!


----------



## oldroadman (17 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> NEXT RACE.............
> 
> Last night I thought I would go up to timeside and enter the CAT4 race, and BOOM! I won YAY
> I also won £30 which paid for the customs charges for my wheels, woop woop!


In all fairness, you should get a licence and you will start to move through the categories to better quality racing. With the placings you have had you should be 3rd cat by now. Taking prize money because you are racing below your proper ability is not good, and other people will soon start to notice. When I was starting out I was told to play it straight, because there are days when you need friends in the peloton. So get the licence (I think it's cheaeer with BC after mid-year) and see where you can get to. Good luck.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (17 Jun 2014)

oldroadman said:


> In all fairness, you should get a licence and you will start to move through the categories to better quality racing. With the placings you have had you should be 3rd cat by now. Taking prize money because you are racing below your proper ability is not good, and other people will soon start to notice. When I was starting out I was told to play it straight, because there are days when you need friends in the peloton. So get the licence (I think it's cheaeer with BC after mid-year) and see where you can get to. Good luck.


 
I will get one for next year, I supose I could race 2/3/4 or 3/4 races, thats fair i guess.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (17 Jun 2014)

Plus I would get dropped on a CAT 2/3 race


----------



## JasonHolder (18 Jun 2014)

Oh please. No one cares if he is racing people with less ability. Ie cat4s. People won't start noticing, they'll just start getting faster to beat the sod. 

It is a shame to waste points though that could have got you to cat 3 already.
But get a license  pays for itself


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Oh please. No one cares if he is racing people with less ability. Ie cat4s. People won't start noticing, they'll just start getting faster to beat the sod.
> 
> It is a shame to waste points though that could have got you to cat 3 already.
> But get a license  pays for itself


 
ha ha!


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jun 2014)

I think people will start to notice if the same person keeps winning or placing in the Cat 4 only races week after week and not moving up... people would have to be pretty unobservant to not notice!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I think people will start to notice if the same person keeps winning or placing in the Cat 4 only races week after week and not moving up... people would have to be pretty unobservant to not notice!


 
Especially one that looks so cool.


----------



## JasonHolder (18 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Especially one that looks so cool.


Need super tight overshoes to look cool racing Or you arent as cool as moi


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> ......Or you arent as cool as moi



Talking a good game isn't the same as racing, though. At least PA is racing.


----------



## JasonHolder (18 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Talking a good game isn't the same as racing, though. At least PA is racing.


Oh its Mr 100% sat down tourer.
I raced last week. If you want to trash talk, go onto my castle combe thread and we can talk. 

Otherwise offer Pete some kind words or lurk quietly.


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Oh its Mr 100% sat down tourer.
> I raced last week. If you want to trash talk, go onto my castle combe thread and we can talk.
> 
> Otherwise offer Pete some kind words or lurk quietly.



Yep, my last-but-one sitting down tour was 105 km at 30.6 kph....... Hope you're able to get near 19mph when you're 53. In fact, I hope you're able to do 100 km when you're 53, let alone the 205 km ride I did the following week. Oh, and when I do 200 miles in a few weeks time, I won't be writing a whole thread on it and announcing it under my avatar.

Don't tell me where to post, or how to post. It is none of your business how and where people post on the forum, until they make you a moderator.


----------



## JasonHolder (18 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Oh, and when I do 200 miles in a few weeks time, I won't be writing a whole thread on it and announcing it under my avatar.


You should. Because 200miles is Quite a big deal. And I'm sure someone would learn something from you writing about it and what it takes.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## montage (19 Jun 2014)

actually my willy is bigger


----------



## montage (19 Jun 2014)

Speaking as a race organiser for one of the events you have done this year, use your prize money to get a racing license. 3/4 is a fair bit harder than cat 4. You will probably still be competitive, but you will definitely become a better rider for it. Obviously nobody can force you - but if you get cat 3 out the way this year, you can take a stab at cat 2 next year!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> Speaking as a race organiser for one of the events you have done this year, use your prize money to get a racing license. 3/4 is a fair bit harder than cat 4. You will probably still be competitive, but you will definitely become a better rider for it. Obviously nobody can force you - but if you get cat 3 out the way this year, you can take a stab at cat 2 next year!


 
ooo Which one?


----------



## JasonHolder (19 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong post: 3139415 said:


> ooo Which one?


The one where a Huge bear was running around with a megaphone!


----------

